# Arkel Shopper, Metropolitan, or City Basket pannier?



## kapusta (Apr 26, 2004)

Curious if anyone has experience with the Arkel Shopper Pannier, the Arkel Metropolitan Pannier, or the Arkel City Basket Pannier.

I use my bike to do a lot of errands around town, including grocery shopping. I want panniers that 
1- go on and off very easily/quickly 
2- are very secure (won't fly off going over speed-bumps)
3- will stand up relatively easily in the store as I pack them. 
4- is fairly roomy (ideally ~1500 cubic inches or more)

Looking at most offerings out there, it has been hard to find bags that fit those 4 requirements. The Shopper and the Metropolitan SEEM to check all the boxes.

I like the City Basket pannier, but it looks like the bottom might not be flat enough to stand on it's own. Anyone have experience with this?

I have Banjo Bothers saddlebag style panniers, and they are OK if I don't want to take them off the bike, but are kind of a hassle to take on and off especially when full. Also, they don't stand up well while packing them in the store. Also, if one side is a lot heavier than the other, they tend to slide over to that side.

Thanks


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

I've owned a pair of Shoppers since they came out. Four years, I think? 

I love them. They're durable as hell. There's no appreciable wear after four years of once or twice weekly use. They overstuff well, with the skirt thing on top holding stuff nicely. I like the internal zipper pouch too, for keeping my grocery money, store cards, and coupons. I particularly like how easily they drop right on to the rack when fully loaded. And they fold up nicely for storage in the closet.

Since they're a folding pannier, they don't stand up when empty. But it doesn't take much to hold them up. I plop mine into the cart and fill them as I shop. I place them with the backs together in the middle, and the outer side against the sides of the cart. They're usually just fine before I even get out of the produce department. A bag of apples or oranges in the bottom, or a stalk of celery tucked into the corner is enough to hold them open.

When I empty them on the belt at checkout, I place the stuff strategically so that what I need to hold them open are the first things rung up. A gallon of milk works really well too.

EDIT: They handle weight really well too. I typically have around 50 pounds in them, and have had over 70.


----------



## kapusta (Apr 26, 2004)

brucew said:


> I've owned a pair of Shoppers since they came out. Four years, I think?
> 
> I love them. They're durable as hell. There's no appreciable wear after four years of once or twice weekly use. They overstuff well, with the skirt thing on top holding stuff nicely. I like the internal zipper pouch too, for keeping my grocery money, store cards, and coupons. I particularly like how easily they drop right on to the rack when fully loaded. And they fold up nicely for storage in the closet.
> 
> ...


Thanks.

I actually came across a post of yours on these from 2010 when doing some searching. I recognize the your picture, though I don't think it was this forum.

I guess I should have been more clear: I don't necessarily need them to stand up on their own empty, but need to not topple over as I pack them. Sounds like the Shopper would be fine in this regard.

Have you figured out how to remember which bag your money is in?


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

kapusta said:


> Have you figured out how to remember which bag your money is in?


Don't need to. 50-50 chance. Much better odds than my pockets.


----------

